

Open source game: Love Hotel - neur0mancer
http://3sillyhats.com/lovehotel/

======
neur0mancer
Source code + data is available here:

[https://github.com/3SillyHats/LoveHotel](https://github.com/3SillyHats/LoveHotel)

